# Chocolate Truffles with Buttercream Question



## joujoudoll (Aug 29, 2007)

I am having a hard time finding a good buttercream recipe that is firm like a ganache for the center of some truffles. I want to mix in some fruit purees into the buttercream to make different flavours... Can anyone instruct me on how I would go about making a stiff buttercream laced with fruit?

EDIT: I love Sees candy buttercream truffles with fruit flavours and those truffles have a very stiff buttercream and I want to make something like that.

Also, I don't want a buttercream recipe that is a frosting for a cake... I want something for making chocolate candies...

I plan on dipping the filling in chocolate, so it has to be firm enough to dip in tempered chocolate.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't know about buttercream ganache, but there is a butter ganache recipie. Using a fruit puree will shorten your shelf life to about 3 weeks.

Typically a butter ganache recipie goes like this:

200 gr butter
260 gr jam/fruit prserves
250 gr couveture

make in the usual manner

Hope this helps


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

oops, that should be 450 gr couveture...


----------



## joujoudoll (Aug 29, 2007)

The centre of the truffle isn't supposed to have chocolate in it like regular chocolate ganache truffles... That's why I am having such a hard time finding a recipe because I don't want chocolate in the centre. I also didn't want to use preserves or jam, I wanted to use fresh pureed fruit or dried fruits pureed.


----------



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello, I am curious to see if you have tried a batch of Italian buttercream with your fruit flavors? Maybe whip it just a few seconds longer to get your stiffness, then scoop and chill? The cold will help set the chocolate and seal well, but I think will keep the temper long enough and stuff. 

Lessa


----------



## joujoudoll (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't think the term "buttercream" for the truffles was the right term to use... Sees uses that term, but when people think of buttercream they think "oh cake frosting". The filling of sees candy is nothing like buttercream. It's a very stiff creamy filling. So stiff that your teeth marks are molded into the truffle.


----------



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

Perhaps you could look at the ingredient list from the See's candies and get at least an idea of the necessary ingredients. Maybe it's a white choc ganache? It'd give you a place to start, anyway. Good luck w/it:chef:


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Here's a web site that may help. They even have video demonstrations and recipes. I'm posting one category, but you'll see a few to the left and one of them is truffles. You should find some sort of inside there somewhere. I get all my chocolate from Callebaut.

Callebaut - Moulded pralines

Good luck.


----------



## laurieh (Aug 3, 2008)

From your description of the texture, I'm willing to bet that the buttercream center is made from fondant. I think I might have a recipe somewhere for something similar. I'll look for it after work tomorrow.


----------



## joujoudoll (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks everyone for all the great advice and links... 

Laurie, I hope you can find that recipe. 

EDIT: I don't see where I can buy that Callebaut chocolate, Free Rider... Do you have to buy it wholesale?


----------



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

You could do a Google search for "rolled buttercream," that's probably what Laurie is talking about. Callebaut is available mail order from chocosphere.com


----------



## joujoudoll (Aug 29, 2007)

Would the texture of the rolled buttercream change if I added fruit puree? I'm not sure if sees candies uses fresh fruit puree, or if it's dried fruit. I suppose I'll have to do some research.

EDIT: Also, I hate using shortening in my cooking... Could I use real butter for the rolled buttercream?


----------

